# Questions for those having SD card issues on ICS



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm curious to see if there are any common denominators among the people that are having SD card issues on ICS roms. I've seen lots of reports of gallery issues, issues with custom ringtones/notifications/etc that are stored on the SD card, and other SD-related problems.

If you have had SD card issues on ICS, I'm wondering:

What kind of SD card are you using?
Are you restoring apps/apps+data/system data using titanium backup? If so, what kind of data?

I'm going to assume that everyone knows how to correctly install the rom and is using the general procedure laid out in droidstyle's guide. If you're doing something significantly different, please post that info too.

FWIW, I'm using THS 6.5 w/ glitch v14, an 8GB class 4 card, restored a couple user apps (w/ data), and have had no SD card issues.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

its no different than the sd card issues people had on cm7 or mtd based gingerbread roms. Some stock cards play nice and others do random crap...From what I have seen over the past year, anybody running a class6 or higher sd card has no troubles. Now Im sure 2 or 3 folks will chime in saying my stock card works flawless and thats great, but the bottom line is stock sd cards are hit and miss on mtd gingerbread or ICS


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

My stock SD card didn't work in cm7 but it works almost flawlessly using ics (aokp 25 w/ glitch 14). Recently tho I have been having issues with my stock card and installing ths build 2 through recovery. It reads waiting for SD card to mount then times out. My girls stock SD doesn't have that issue though. Like you said its hit or miss.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

